# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  PlanetSolar, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

planetsolar.org

youtube.com/planetsolar

facebook.com/PlanetSolar

twitter.com/planetsolar

linkedin.com/company/planetsolar-sa_2

PlanetSolar on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

PlanetSolar Best-of 2013 in 4 minutes - 2013 campaign 

 Published on Aug 27, 2014




> The 2013 campaign in 4min
> Discover best shots of our 2013 campaign!

----------


## Airicist

PlanetSolar in Greece for TerraSubmersa Expedition! 

 Published on Sep 2, 2014




> In August 2014, the vessel resumed her role as a scientific platform for the University of Geneva with the Expedition TerraSubmersa. It aims to explore the prehistoric landscapes submerged in the Argolic Gulf in Greece, in an attempt to reconstitute them and perhaps to find traces of human activity.

----------


## Airicist

PlanetSolar navigates in Kiladha 

 Published on Sep 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

PlanetSolar in Venice (Italy) 

 Published on Oct 2, 2014




> PlanetSolar in Venice (Italy), last stopover of the 2014 campaign!

----------

